

Affordable moving holography - balakk
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21643058-affordable-moving-holography-may-not-be-too-far-away-light-end-tunnel?fsrc=scn/tw/te/pe/lightattheendofatunnel

======
confiscate
where's the Demo?

~~~
josephpmay
Google is your friend.

[http://holography.byu.edu/Background.html](http://holography.byu.edu/Background.html)

